# July meeting?



## fschendstok (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi, I understand that the July meeting will be in Allan (yeah!), but when and where? The 'email reply' still gives the May meeting info.
Fred


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

It should be updated some time this weekend. I'll PM you my address for the meeting on the 28th.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

from my understanding it will be at dejlig on the 28th from 1-3.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is a photo and details on the July project. This bad boy is in need of a rescape. Thankfully Joey is coming to the rescue!







Here is more specifics.

CO2:
CO2 is injected

Substate:
Eco Complete (3-4 inches)

Lighting:
2 48" 8000k Current USA TrueLumen Pro LED Striplights
4 T8s all plant specific

Current Plants:
Hygro willow
Cabomba purple
Cabomba green
Ludwigia repens
Pogostemmon Yatabeanus (cuttings from my 55g, probably won't like the heat of 84-86 degrees)
Jungle Val
Unknown crypt
Red tiger lotus

Sump contains Hygro polysperma and wisteria using the wasted method (dirt with a sand cap)

PH is generally between 6 and 6.5
I use RO water, so TDS is low to start

Ferts:
I used to not use ferts, but started using a modified EI method in the past 3 weeks. I use 2/3 the normal suggested amount for a 150g, but also skip 2 of the 6 days of fert application. I do this to try to keep Total Dissolved Solids to a somewhat reasonable level since discus prefer low TDS (the fish come first!). The plants have perked up in this time.

I may end up ditching this fert plan and going with substrate ferts like seachem root tabs, osmocote, or the substrate ferts at aquariumplants.com

Thanks for looking! :biggrin1:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

hum I wonder how I could rescape it. does any one have any branches that are twigs and branches. I'll need lots of low light plants. 

can the back ground come off to where we could make it blue or black?


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

The background is stuck in place, cannot be removed. 

I'm not crazy about twigs and branches being in there. I do have more wood, I just don't have it in there right now. 

If you would like, you can just stick to talking about discus. The rescape is not mandatory.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is the other driftwood I have.



I could order a low light package on the internet, but it might be mush by the time it gets here in this Texas heat. So Joey, I agree we may have a shortage of plants to use in this beast.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

If you order online, they should be fine. Just make a note for them to have pickup only at the post office. 

What kind of substrate do you have? Do you have more? What kind of light do you have on there? How deep is the tank? What kind of plants do you want. I would suggest anubias, ferns, moss, and some crypts. A few other species will work that you have...lotus and stems. I see some nice pieces that can be used to create a really nice hard scape! 

I may be able to order you some plants for a decent price. I know the gentleman that breeds Jack Watleys discus in Miami. He is selling plants I heard. Will have to check with him first. I'll let you know.


(Never Mind On the Specs!!!) Missed that part lol


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Just a reminder about the meeting--this coming Sunday, 28 July, at 1 PM. Check the club website and use the auto-responder for the address: http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Michael said:


> Just a reminder about the meeting--this coming Sunday, 28 July, at 1 PM. Check the club website and use the auto-responder for the address: http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html


I will be doing the speech. members and guest. please post your questions you would like answered so I can put them in to my speech.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Many thanks to Steve for hosting, Joey for the presentation, and JJ for the new aquascape! I am really sorry I had to leave before it was finished--I can't wait to see photos.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks like I missed a good meeting. Had my grand daughters all weekend and even though I enjoy them, I don't think the club would, they are a rambunctious 8 and 9. Hopefully next meeting.


----------

